# Gimp: Segmentation fault: 11



## alie (Nov 7, 2010)

I got this panic when trying to scroll font list on Gimp by clicking the scrollbar.


```
alie@fbsd(/usr/home/alie): gimp
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libgcrypt.so.16" not found, required by "help-browser"

(gimp:4244): LibGimpBase-WARNING **: gimp: gimp_wire_read(): error

(script-fu:4248): LibGimpBase-WARNING **: script-fu: gimp_wire_read(): error
Segmentation fault: 11 (core dumped)
```

Anyone have same issue ?


----------



## akitaro (Nov 7, 2010)

You have to install (accidently removed?) security/libgcrypt port.


Andy


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 7, 2010)

alie said:
			
		

> I got this panic when trying to scroll font list on Gimp by clicking the scrollbar.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## alie (Nov 7, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Show the output of this:
> `% ls /usr/local/lib/libgcrypt.so.*`
> 
> If that shows /usr/local/lib/libgcrypt.so.17, then maybe you missed the 20100727 entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING.



Here we go:

```
alie@fbsd(/usr/home/alie): ls /usr/local/lib/libgcrypt.so.*
/usr/local/lib/libgcrypt.so.17
```


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 7, 2010)

alie said:
			
		

> Here we go:
> 
> ```
> alie@fbsd(/usr/home/alie): ls /usr/local/lib/libgcrypt.so.*
> ...



That's it, you missed the 20100727 entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING.  At a minimum, GIMP needs to be rebuilt (deinstall, clean, install).  But do what it says in UPDATING so that everything that needs libgcrypt is rebuilt.


----------

